# Another online CON.!!!



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Just seen this being promoted and can't believe some people could fall for it...................................

http://newthingstoday.com/cms/en/ro...Volt"+box+saves+you+up+to+50%+in+energy+costs

Ray.


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

I bet that thing doesn't work Ray. I probably won't buy one just yet. I'll wait and see whether the one Barry will buy works.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Yeah get lost Bog eye Davis! I might be good at breaking stuff but you have to get up pretty early in the morning to pull the wool over my eyes!


----------



## dghr272 (Jun 14, 2012)

Having worked 30 years in the electricity networks industry nothing surprises me as to what folk will try to reduce electricity costs, mostly by illegal means. The funniest was when inspecting a meterbox the householder got in a tiz saying he'd no key for the cupboard, as we carried spare keys I explained it wasn't a problem and opened it up. He got really flustered when I handed him a 2 pound bag of sugar from the top of the meter, he obviously believed an old wives tale that a bag of sugar slowed down the meter if set on top of it.

Another was when I reported suspect tampering to our revenue protection team when I noticed a length of 35mm negative inserted around the meter glass to stop the disc turning. When the team called it was gone so they bagged the meter for evidence purposes. After investigation he was called for interview to the local police station but denied any tampering. Unfortunately he had no defence when presented with a photo, clearly of him and partner on holiday by a Spanish pool. Unfortunately for him he'd obviously cut part of a negative on the sharp glass leaving it in the meter. The police said his face really was a picture when confronted with the photo evidence.

Terry


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

raynipper said:


> Just seen this being promoted and can't believe some people could fall for it...................................
> 
> http://newthingstoday.com/cms/en/ro...Volt"+box+saves+you+up+to+50%+in+energy+costs
> 
> Ray.


I think they are great.

I have 2 so now I only pay for 25% of my electricity*

Graham :grin2:

* I don't really!


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

If you had four you wouldn't get a bill at all. Silly boy.


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

erneboy said:


> If you had four you wouldn't get a bill at all. Silly boy.


I did think about it but it doesn't work like that mate...

1 = 50%
2 = 25%
3 = 12.5%
4 = 6.25%

Jeez Alan keep up









Graham :grin2:


----------



## dghr272 (Jun 14, 2012)

This Belfast guy advertised openly that he could chip your meter to reduce costs, not the sharpest tool in the box.

No I'm not having a giraffe. :-D

Terry


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

GMJ said:


> I did think about it but it doesn't work like that mate...
> 
> 1 = 50%
> 2 = 25%
> ...


So it is a con then?


----------



## KeithChesterfield (Mar 12, 2010)

I've found a fail safe way to save on home heating costs without buying a device that doesn't work but makes money for the *rseholes who sell them.

Go away in the Motorhome more often.

Simples


----------



## nickoff (Oct 11, 2005)

I've just bought six of them. I reckon when Eon send me their next reading there should be a cheque in the envelope as well.

Nick.


----------



## Devonboy (Nov 19, 2009)

Forget all the snake oil promises, just wear one of these indoors & see your heating bills reduce to nothing.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

KeithChesterfield said:


> I've found a fail safe way to save on home heating costs without buying a device that doesn't work but makes money for the *rseholes who sell them.
> Go away in the Motorhome more often. Simples


Agreed Keith.
Eight to ten weeks in Portugal for us saves about €300 in electric costs.

Ray.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Discounting the cost of getting there etc


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Every little helps Kev.
Wot wiv me paper round and matches we can enjoy the sun.

Ray.


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

KeithChesterfield said:


> I've found a fail safe way to save on home heating costs without buying a device that doesn't work but *makes money for the *rseholes who sell them.*
> 
> Go away in the Motorhome more often.
> 
> Simples


Keith

MHs do that for dealers.:wink2::laugh:


----------



## yarmouth (Nov 1, 2017)

I had a mate who had the knack of getting the wire out of the lead seal without damaging it. He was in high demand round our way but my missus would not let him do our meter


----------



## gaspode (May 9, 2005)

erneboy said:


> So it is a con then?


Well................................
No, there is a sound principle behind it..........
But yes, it is a con because domestic users are unlikely to see any measureable benefit.

It's probably one of these:
https://www.banggood.com/SD001-28KW...r-p-977350.html?rmmds=search&cur_warehouse=CN

But of course it's 8 times the cost.:wink2:

Power factor correction is important in industry where most of the power is used by inductive devices (large electric motors etc.) Their electricity prices are raised if they don't keep their power factor under control. In the home most power is used by resistive devices so the power factor is almost 1 anyway.

BTW: Power factor is the difference in phase of voltage and current.
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Power_factor


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Slightly off the original topic. 
I see 150 million clients of the 'myfitness' app have had their details hacked. Every week another few million lose their personal details.

Ray.


----------

